# Our Web Site



## Grazzmazter (Dec 13, 2002)

http://www.facebook.com/TommyGreaseThumb

Check us out for: Fun facts about Snow, Storm updates, Business/Industry Happenings, Cool Videos and much more Snow Related stuff!!

All feedback is welcomed!

Thank you!!


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Grazz: not bustin' on you but givin' feedback...... Why not just get your own website. Not everyone like to cruise over to Facebook. Your own website gives you a better image. Just sayin'


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

I would make the picture of you a company logo, and the cover photo clearer.

Facebook pages are hard for landscaping/snow companies. Hard to really find interesting stuff. I would invest in a regular website. My dad had me build him a website using iWeb (came on my Macbook 2010) and the website URL and hosting was through godaddy and only costed $120 for two years. Looks good and can get alot across.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

Feedback:

1. Obviously not a website
2. You customers don't care about your personal interest (picture of drums)
3. Snapping photo's of yourself sitting in your truck is just weird.
4. Using photo's of equipment that isn't yours (Dodge with western plow) to look like you have brand new equipment.


I'll leave it at that.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Triton said it better than me.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

thelettuceman;1554175 said:


> Triton said it better than me.


I'm flattered :laughing:


----------



## Grazzmazter (Dec 13, 2002)

Thank you for all the feedback!!


----------



## underESTIMATED (Jul 2, 2010)

thelettuceman;1548412 said:


> Grazz: not bustin' on you but givin' feedback...... Why not just get your own website. Not everyone like to cruise over to Facebook. Your own website gives you a better image. Just sayin'





Triton2286;1553901 said:


> Feedback:
> 
> 1. Obviously not a website
> 2. You customers don't care about your personal interest (picture of drums)
> ...


Hits all the nails on the head.

Mainly because - what happens to all of your information when Facebook holds it hostage when they start charging businesses for a page? What happens if their data server crashes and all data is lost. So far...Facebook pages arent indexed as quickly and seperately as individual web domains are.


----------



## Grazzmazter (Dec 13, 2002)

It works great for me! I dont put out that something negative might happen.. so i dont tend to manifest negative situations. Simply lessons in growth...


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Whatever works for you - keep doing it. I think of facebook as more of a social media outlet then something to showcase a business. 

Alot of business's seem to have there own website, and then there also on facebook too. So I guess it gives people/customers a couple options for info?


----------



## Grazzmazter (Dec 13, 2002)

Dude... Thanks for the encouraging words!! I am also a Tattoo Artist and soon will be making a leap into Custom Harley Building soon... I do so much business and the like on Facebook, its crazy! I think the main reason is because everyone is on there like every day... so they are so much more accessable! I dont limit my choices by facebook... i use this site, email, google, ebay, paypal, etc... I will eventually build a site but for now with my startup capital being limited... this is what im workin with.. lol!


----------



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

Triton2286;1553901 said:


> Feedback:
> 
> 1. Obviously not a website
> 2. You customers don't care about your personal interest (picture of drums)
> ...


Agreed. Also IMHO most customers don't really like snow... Thats why they hire a snow company so pictures of an inch or two will not be impressive to them, same thing with pictures of small mulched beds or a plowed drive. Not trying to put you down, but it is just what I've found.

When it comes to photos I prefer to use impressive pics with my equipment and or my work. Ie an action shot of the truck pushing a lot with 6 or 8" of snow and a mountain in the blade, a huge pile of leaves during fall cleanups, a few hundred square foot patio, things that will make your customers/potential customers think "there's no way I could do that, I should hire them" the deck photos on your page are a good example... Most people don't know how to do decks, the pics of you shoveling a couple inches of snow off a walkway on the other hand, not so much. Again, not knocking you... It's just what I've found.


----------



## Grazzmazter (Dec 13, 2002)

No offense taken bro! Thank you for taking time out of you day to type your most honest opinion!! That's what is great about business altogether... bouncing ideas off of other biz owners to see what works for the individual. At the end of the day the business, the owner... they are all very unique in their own way. Great ideas on the thread to get me thinkin when i do do into launching a larger web site!


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

And making your url end in "TommyGreaseThumb" makes no sense and if that's some nickname you have it doesn't belong there at all.. This again deals with your issue of "personal" things attached to your business. 

It's a business page, not your personal profile.


----------



## Grazzmazter (Dec 13, 2002)

While alot of people dont cross lines with business and their personal life.... from the way ive learned to understand business is explained perfectly in Michael Gerber's E-myth Contractor. He says any business is a personal businss... its a family affair weather you want to recognize that fact or not. Basically, he says... the decisions you make in your business directly effect your family... which i agree it does. Ive always had better business "luck" with working on knowing "personal" things about my clients (kids in sports, dog names, hobbies, etc...) and developing more of friendship with them. Thats just me. With Shep's Snow Service.... my marketing direction is focused on the character ive developed called Shep... which is me. I drew up a caricature of myself and have focused on building the name, logo and image up in a way that is light hearted, funny, and friendly. I want to emphasize the fact that this character (Me) is easily approachable, honest and will do the best job for the money.... Marketing for me focuses on talking to the potential clients subconscious mind, which is inevitably where all marketing ends up becoming effective.


----------

